# [SOLVED] Samsung R530 Fn keys not working



## jackclark (Oct 30, 2012)

I've had my laptop (Samsung R530) for about 2 years, and after I decided to wipe the HDD and re-install windows 7 onto it, I found that some of my function keys don't work. for example if I press the Fn key and hit the left or right arrow it adjust the volume and this works fine, however, if I press the up and down arrows this is supposed to adjust the brightness of my screen which it does not. I've tried looking for drivers for the keyboard but had no such luck, I have also un-installed the keyboard through device manager and re-installed it after a reboot, but this did nothing.

any ideas? been really bugging me for a few months now!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Samsung R530 Fn keys not working*

You need to install the Easy Display Manager from Samsung's website.
Go here: Support - Notebooks NP-R530 | Samsung Laptops

Click on "_See All Downloads_" to the right of the laptop picture.
Click on "_Software_" under "Manuals & Downloads".
Select Windows 7 against _Operating System_ on the right.
Click the blue "ZIP" button against "_Easy Display Manager_"


----------



## jackclark (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Samsung R530 Fn keys not working*

Thanks for the quick reply. This sorted the problem out straight away.


----------

